

Lawsuit filed over NSA phone spying program - xmpir
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9239955/Lawsuit_filed_over_NSA_phone_spying_program

======
tptacek
By a "former federal prosecutor" who also sued Facebook for a billion dollars
for failing to take down an Islamist page on the site.

------
quchen
The lawsuit has been posted here previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5856829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5856829)

------
aroch
Last I checked, you could not sue the President of the Unites Sate for actions
is undertakes as CIC

